
The story behind a photo of a snow monkey using an iPhone (2019) - prismatic
https://iso.500px.com/snow-monkey-iphone-photo/
======
throwanem
Off-camera flash is a great technique, even if I don't find as many
opportunities as I'd like to use it in my own photography. There are a lot of
inexpensive RF flash setups available online these days, and while they might
not offer the same bulletproof reliability and versatility as a Nikon
speedlight kit, with a little thought and practice you can get really amazing
results out of a $50-100 investment.

~~~
wtvanhest
A neat trick is to use your friend's/spouse's phone as an off camera light.
doesn't have the same impact of a speedlight for things like freezing motion,
but is very effective at getting a 3d light source on a face or whatever.

~~~
nitrogen
I once used a phone flashlight to paint light in a long-exposure photo of an
object, to get the specular highlights right (because I didn't have access to
decent lighting otherwise). Basically I wiggled the phone around in the areas
where I wanted lights to be, while another camera took a 15sec exposure.

------
rwmj
No out-takes? Behind the scenes of the tourist trying to retrieve her pilfered
phone??

~~~
SiempreViernes
Well, at least he (presumably) bought the rights to the pictures of the monkey
stealing the camera.

~~~
throwanem
There'd be no question of rights for any of the shots I saw in the article. My
personal property being in your photo, taken in and of a public place, doesn't
give me any ownership; if you take a picture of _me_ then it can be more
complicated, but an object (or a monkey!) has no likeness rights of which I'm
aware.

~~~
joering2
Related
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_selfie_copyright_disp...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monkey_selfie_copyright_dispute)

~~~
throwanem
These aren't selfies, so the relevance is limited, even assuming (imo
charitably) that the arguments against copyright in that case are other than
specious.

------
freepor
I find it sad that these monkeys are getting so many flash photos taken of
them. I hate flash and I know that it’s coming and why it exists. For a monkey
I can imagine it’s even more aggravating.

~~~
RandallBrown
I can't speak too much about how the monkeys feel about flashes, but when I
visited this same spring the monkeys barely even noticed the humans at all.

The springs they soak in were built by a nearby hotel to keep the monkeys out
of the hotel pools. They feed them every day to keep them up and away from the
hotel.

(Of course, when we walked by the hotel, there was a single monkey soaking in
their pool.)

------
tdons
These monkeys are in the first scene of one of my favourite movies.

Baraka (1992) --
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103767](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103767)

Check it out
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbdFW6N782w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbdFW6N782w)

------
hartzell
Along side all of the more serious bits of the story and comments....

I love the fact that the monkey is subtly giving the photographer the
finger....

